# How come nobody is talking about the QFM-360-X motor?!



## ClassicCarLover (1 mo ago)

Look at the specs on this thing! QFM-360-X It seems like such a cool motor, is there something I am missing? I couldn't find any way to buy it online, but it sounds like they want to mass-produce it for Musk. As someone who wants to build electric promods, this seems like the perfect motor, especially since you can stack them and make 5000+ hp. Does anybody want to comment on it? 

I bet it is a lot of coin though. But when promod guys are spending 120k to make the same power, I'd imagine it becomes a little more reasonable. Especially when there are no rods to kick out of the block every 5 passes


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Because their website has nothing on it?

Where did you see any motor specs?


----------



## ClassicCarLover (1 mo ago)

I guess it's not all the data and graphs, but just the kw for the physical size is what I mean. Is there anything else that comes close to competing?


----------



## D&VsEVJeep (Dec 9, 2021)

Koenigsegg's Tiny Electric Motor Makes 335 HP and 443 LB-FT of Torque


Dubbed the Quark, the motor weighs just 63 pounds.




www.roadandtrack.com





It competes in the kW/kg comparison... BTW...that article was from 2020...so if we haven't really heard anything more or can't find any more (recent) information on the web on it...my guess is it is just another hype vaporware...


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

1967 Ranchero said:


> Look at the specs on this thing! QFM-360-X It seems like such a cool motor, is there something I am missing?


because unfortunately, not all unicorns aren't real.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You can stack a YASA AFM to infinity and beyond as well..at $12k a pop, iirc.

That motor was destined for a hybrid. Koenigsegg is a direct competitor with Tesla (Roadster II), so I seriously doubt they's even supply a snap ring from that motor, if it exists, to Tesla.

If you want a superpowerful motor, salvaging a fusion Tokamak's electromagnets is the way.


----------

